# Carolina Piedmont RC at CooperBlack



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Yes your dog runs tomorrow!!!! I said hello.


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

I know wise guy!
The Open and Derby results from day 1 please


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

Derby to the 4th- 

#1 Bucky-Pete Janke
#6 Yankee-Hugh
#7 Woody-Chris Bishop
#9 Tripp - Alan P
#12 Willie - Jim Pickering
#17 Cane - Bobby Davidson
#19 Blue - Bill Goldstein
#22 Blue - Hugh
#24 Louie - Chris Ledford
They were setting the 4th up but I left because they would not let us play anymore


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Derby Results

1st- #19 Blue / Bill Goldstein
2nd- #6 Yankee / Hugh Arthur
3rd- #9 Tripp / Alan Pleasant
4th- #22 Blue / Hugh Arthur
Res Jam- #17 Cane / Bobby Davidson

Don't know how many Jams were given out


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Open Callbacks to the 2nd Series. 84 dogs started. 31 back to the 2nd.

#1 Zap / Larry Wharton 
#7 Griz / Alan Pleasant
#8 Jag / Ed Forry
#12 Ali / Ed Forry
#13 Aaron / Connie Cleveland
#15 Diesel / Alan Pleasant
#16 Charles / Robert Reckart
#17 Max / Chris Ledford
#18 Check / Hugh Arthur
#23 Chase / Chris Ledford
#25 Lilly / Forrest Faulkner
#28 Flipper / Dave Ward
#29 Davey / Alan Pleasant
#32 Yoda / Rick Millheim
#34 Connie / Hugh Arthur
#39 Jazz / Swinton Anderson
#42 Hope / Alan Pleasant
#49 Bo / Hugh Arthur
#50 Jackson / Alex Abraham
#58 Eli / Chris Ledford
#59 Streak / Bill Goldstein
#63 Tugger / Bob Willow
#65 Tucker / Chris Ledford
#67 Eclipse / Ed Forry
#70 Oliver / Virginia Sislane
#75 Striker / Newt Cropper
#76 Chubby / Jim Pickering
#77 Charlie / Alan Pleasant
#82 Kate / Alan Pleasant
#84 Shadey / Hugh Arthur


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks!

Any news from today?
Open
Am
Qual


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open callbacks to 4th: 13,15,17,18,25,28,29,34,49,55,59,75,82,84. 4th series not starting til tomorrow.


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Anymore updates?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Does anyone have the the Qual. info?

Thanks!


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Anybody hvae any results? Thanks.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

AKG said:


> Anybody hvae any results? Thanks.


All I can remember is 

Connie Cleveland won the Open with Aaron
Nick Elam won the Amateur


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

How did you do Jeff, and also you Malcolm?


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

2tall said:


> How did you do Jeff, and also you Malcolm?


I was pleased with our work in the Amateur, ended up Reserve JAM


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Hunter received a JAM in Qual.


I think 14 dogs were called back to the final series.
I don't know who or how many finished.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Good for both of you. Headed for Carolina Tar Heel?


----------



## Gov (Nov 7, 2005)

Am placements:
1st - Nick Elam w/ Hanna
2nd - Tommy Parrish w/ Chase (qual for Nat'l Am, I think)
3rd - Gerri Hoddy w/ Shadey
4th - Tommy Parrish w/ Jake
RJ - Jeff Telander w/ Sinner
Jams - Bob Graham w/ Bang, Betsy Madden w/ Cole, Jessie Kent w/ Max


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice to see Gerri and shady do well.


----------



## hntnlabs (Feb 29, 2008)

10 dogs finished the qual. There were 34 dogs in to the water Blind and 14 called back to the marks.
I heard some of the results...if I remember correctly.?

1st ?
2nd #14 Ike/Dave Ward
3rd ?
4th #1 Viper/Dave Ward
Jams #26 Brandy/Dave Ward,#39 Jersey/Dave Ward

Nice job Dave! and congrats to Ike and his owners.


----------

